# Having problems with the extended warranty on my Kindle Keyboard



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Guys, I bought a used Kindle Keyboard from a lady and the reason I bought hers was
because she was close to me, it was like new, price was good and above all, EXTENDED WARRANTY.

We met and while there, she called amazon to transfer the warranty to me and then passed me on to
the amazon person so I could give them my personal info. The amazon lady confirmed everything was 
kosher.

I am now considering buying a new kindle and wanted to check on the extended warranty and if it's
still valid/how long but they can't find it! Ie, for selling purposes and if I don't sell it, then for MY 
peace of mind.

I do NOT remember her name and not sure I can track her down to have her redo this.

What to do?

Also, is there a way to see when I first loaded a certain book? That way I can at least narrow down my
search to a certain date (phone records, text messages, etc).

Thanks

George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can always go to your collection on amazon.  It's under digital content in 'your account.  Set it to show Kindle items and sort by date acquired with oldest first.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Have NOT bought any books from them...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

guiri said:


> Guys, I bought a used Kindle Keyboard from a lady and the reason I bought hers was
> because she was close to me, it was like new, price was good and above all, EXTENDED WARRANTY.
> 
> We met and while there, she called amazon to transfer the warranty to me and then passed me on to
> ...


Is the device registered to your account? If it is, Amazon should be able to tell when it became registered to your account, I would think. Are you saying they can't find the device at all?

I hate to ask this, but are you sure she called Amazon?

Betsy


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

They can find the DEVICE and they just now linked it to my account but they could NOT find the extended warranty and yes, I WAS there and talked to amazon myself. She first talked to them and told her what we wanted to do, she answered their security questions and then was asked to pass me on so I could give them my info.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

How about hooking the Kindle up to your computer and then checking in the Documents folder? (I think that's where books are loaded.)  You might have to change your folder display to Details in order to see the dates.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

That'll prolly work. I downloaded this proggy last year that will probably do that too but not sure where it's at or what it was
called. 

Thanks

Anyone have any ideas about the warranty problem?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If it was an extended warranty, then wouldn't it have been with someone other than Amazon, like Square Trade? Can you contact whoever issued the warranty and see if they have a record of it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon did offer extended warranties -- at least in the US. . . .starting with the K3/Keyboard. (Maybe even before that; I can't remember for sure.) Regular warranty was 1 year and you could add a second year for a fee. 

Honestly, if Amazon has no record of it, I'm afraid you're out of luck.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> If it was an extended warranty, then wouldn't it have been with someone other than Amazon, like Square Trade? Can you contact whoever issued the warranty and see if they have a record of it?


Nah, distinctly remember talking to Amazon when I bought it so it was them.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon did offer extended warranties -- at least in the US. . . .starting with the K3/Keyboard. (Maybe even before that; I can't remember for sure.) Regular warranty was 1 year and you could add a second year for a fee.
> 
> Honestly, if Amazon has no record of it, I'm afraid you're out of luck.


Well damn! 

Thanks Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

guiri said:


> Well d*mn!
> 
> Thanks Ann


But if you're REALLY SURE it was Amazon you talked to. . .call 'em back. . .maybe a different rep will find it where the first one couldn't. Be sure it's KINDLE CS. . . . .

Alternatively, maybe it's been more than 2 years which means that it's expired anyway. . . . . .which could also be why they have no information handy.

Also, it just occurs to me, that it might be important that you registered the thing with Amazon. . .you say you've never bought any books from them. . . .if you also never registered it, they won't have any info.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

I DID talk to kindle support

I am sure she transferred it

I don't know if it has expired but even so, they should still be able to see it

No, the unit was not associated with me in any way but the warranty should be

NOW the unit is in my name 'cause they did it the other day

I just wrote a letter to amazon which I am going to send/email to start with.

IF it has expired, then I'm good with the solution but then, that WAS the reason I called. I wanted to have the expiration date as I'm considering selling it and the warranty IS a selling point


----------

